# using tiny bolts in caps



## watch_art (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anybody use tiny bolts in their caps to hold finials and clips on?  It would make attaching clips a whole heck of a lot easier - especially clips with tiny rings. 

Like this:

Diamond 530 ?????Cap parts dis-assemble - ??????? - ???? ??? - Powered by Discuz!

and in this video at 4 minutes:

Twsbi Diamond 530 Piston Ink Filling Pen - YouTube


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 24, 2012)

I used to have a DaniTrio Cunlaude fountain pen that had a clip with a tab instead of a ring.  The tab fit through a slot in the cap, and was screwed to the top of the cap on the inside.  I have often wondered where one can get that kind of clip (tab with a hole in it).

Downside is that it would be more of a pain to disassemble than having a screw-on finial.  Upside, the final and cap are one piece.

Ken


----------



## johncrane (Mar 24, 2012)

I use the CSUSA finial screws and 8mm nuts,they work ok for a hidden clip i cut a small slot into the nut with a dremel so i can use a screwdriver inside the cap


----------



## soligen (Mar 24, 2012)

I do it one of 2 ways depending on the material.  Make and thread a tenon on the finial, then tap threads in to the cap to screw it on, or do the reverse.  Threaded tenon on the end of the cap, with a shallow tapped hole in the finial.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 24, 2012)

What about gluing the tiny bolt or nut up into the back of the cap, with a tiny slot cut into the cap allowing the clip to be slid into the hole, and then the tiny bolt or nut?


----------



## apple320 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have used a 9mm set screw.  Drill and tap the finial screw and glue in the set screw with the allen key.  Drill and tap the body to match, screw together and tighten them together with an allen key.  You can also take an allen key to remove the final with the allen key as you can see it from the other end.

Just an idea

Chris


----------

